# flushing whip



## preston (Mar 10, 2009)

i have been looking at the flusihing whips online and wondered if they really help to get birds up. LC supply has one that i like the best that has a longer reach.


----------



## Jim P (Mar 10, 2009)

I have never used one, just go in after them. Just one more thing to carry and I'd probably swing it instead of my gun.


----------



## muckalee (Mar 10, 2009)

*flushing whips*

I dont like them.  They never helped me and I dont like to be switching around the dogs.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Mar 10, 2009)

I have only seen them used on plantation hunts I have never had one nor used one personally.  They are an intregal part of the mule drawn wagon, two scouts and a retriever hunt (pointers and setters aint allowed to retrieve, once again a tradition on the big properties, they carry a lab or a boykin to pick up the birds).  Alot of those traditions are interesting and it adds a certain aura to the hunt but they are redundant.  But, as the saying goes, when in Rome....I have never seen anyone with a gun in their hand use one either and with wild birds if you used one, all you would be doing is "swatting at birds" there aint no way you could use it and also shoot a bird or two from the rise. The only thing I can figure is that the shooter(s) get in their stance prior to the birds flushing and it probably does lead to better shooting, I got a heck of alot more doubles on covey rises with someone flushing as opposed to me flushing when I am by myself.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Mar 10, 2009)

I think they would be pointless on wild birds... other than the plantation tradition.  I could see their use on pen-raise quail. I have been thinking about getting one myself.

I've heard that the whip sounds like a swooping hawk so the covey holds better.... I don't know. If that's true, then they are probably pretty useful.

Adam


----------



## BirdNut (Mar 11, 2009)

I bet that lawyer from Texas wished he'd had one for Dick Cheney


----------



## zzweims (Mar 11, 2009)

One more thing to carry.  Useless on wild birds.  Can't use them in trials.  And for foot hunting on pen birds--just teach your dogs to flush.  They do come in handy, however, on naughty children


----------



## zzweims (Mar 11, 2009)

redneck_billcollector said:


> I have only seen them used on plantation hunts I have never had one nor used one personally.  They are an intregal part of the mule drawn wagon, .



RBC--there is a reason for this.  The flushing whip is/has been traditionally used more as a training device for dogs than as a tool to flush birds.  Dogs get swatted for busting in training.  A hunting operation would get bad mouthed if the guides were constantly whipping the dogs.  But the mere sight of the whip will encourage most dogs to perform correctly, with or without a beating.  Fortunately, today we have the much more humane e-collar.  All I have to do is show the dogs the remote and they fly right.  And it fits in my pocket


----------

